# Quality, price, mechanicals????



## PanelDeland (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm trying to learn about locos and rolling stock. I'm seeing a lot of price differences between models. I can see the differences in the detailing and features, such as whether or not it's DCC ready, dc only or has sound and other features. But are there any differences in the actual mechanicals of the running gear? For instance, is the Athern Genesis series motors and mechanics the same as the RTR? Is the price difference in the detailing or are there other differences? I drive GM vehicles and they are known for not reinventing the wheel, if something works good they don't change it. So do the train manufacturers do the same? I'm sure most of this has been answered elsewhere but the local HS has no train dude and the nearest train guy is 50+ miles each way and usually swamped.
I would assume rolling stock is pretty even except for detail quality and stuff like wheel material and such, or am I delusional? Just seeing a lot of spread in pricing and trying to sort it out.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

While price and quality are certainly important, you should first think about what time period and what location and what railroad(s) you want to model. That will reduce your selection from "completely unmanageable" to "maybe somewhat manageable". These considerations will reduce the locomotive selection considerably -- less so with rolling stock, since cars get shared all over the country. But if you chose to model, say the Pennsylvania RR, you would want a significant portion of your rolling stock to be Pennsylvania stock. Also, if you have industries on your layout, that will dictate the kind of cars that you will need to serve those industries.

You don't have to make the choices that I listed above. You could just buy what you like the looks of and mix it all up -- it is your railroad. But having some kind of a theme or plan would give you some kind of a goal to work towards -- in addition to reducing your choices.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Most new stuff today runs pretty well, no matter who makes it. The difference in price is really detailing and features.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As the guys have said, for the most part, the amount of detailing
is much of the reason for a cost difference in current models regardless
of the manufacturer. Most
new ones should be 'DCC ready' meaning you would simply buy and plug in
a DCC decoder. (around 20.00) Obviously, if the loco includes DCC decoder it will
likely be more expensive, and, if sound, vastly so.

My brother insists, however, in Bachmann engineering, there is
a difference in truck gearing that enables one of their more detailed,
and more costly Spectrum series to run smoother and with more
power. I have a Bachmann Spectrum GP 30 that can pull almost
20 or so cars where the same train needs two of their conventional
GP 40s. I'm dubious though. The main problem with HO locos when they
can't pull well is wheel slippage. Weight added can sometimes
improve that. I have never seen an HO loco actually stall due
to a long train.

From a 'quality' or 'trouble free' standpoint, there just ain't no
perfect one. We hear of troubles from every make. And success
claims from every make.

So, as all have indicated. If you are buying a new or recently
made used loco it will likely run to your satisfaction if you like
the way it looks.

The same with freight and passenger cars. When you go to a train show or hobby shop
you can easily see the difference in detailing. And when the detailing
is better, you will often find better running metal wheels and the
inclusion of knuckle couplers. However, if you see a car that you
like and it has plastic wheels, you can easily switch them out with
metal. The old style, ugly, horn hook couplers can be fairly easily
replaced with Kadee knuckle couplers. Used HO cars are very
economical. At train shows, you can get the 'plain Jane' cars for 2.00 and 3.00.
Those with knuckle couplers usually go for 4.00 or 5.00. The highly
detailed cars are more often around 10.00...still much less costly
than new. 

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a Ahearn Genesis GP15 and a Bachmann S4. They both run just as well as each other. The geep is more detailed but a lot of it has fallen or broken off. I would say Bachmann give the others a run for their money in all aspects. They have a superb range of steamers too, some of which run to a premium price tag. They've lost their bargain basement cheap and nasty image and can mix it with the best that's out there.


----------

